# Attn. Wine and Cider Brewmasters...



## fireguy (Sep 25, 2008)

I am Planning on brewing some hard cider in the near futer. I have never attempted Wine or Cider, Though I have brewed a bit of beer. I am wondering if any of you have any tips, suggestions resources, or recipes you might help me out with? I have read tons of dif. opinions all over the internet. Just wondering what the smf crews opinions are? I have found a couple recipes, but one thing that is not real clear is: 1. what yeast to use and 2. what is the best thing to use to carbonate it, other than co2.
Am looking for a sweeter taste than a dry bite... I think.

Any help would sure be appreciated!!! Thanks !!!


----------



## okie joe (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey fireguy ,.use a champane yeast for both its is more alc tollerent and ferment in glass water bottle like the ones in Office drink water.Ferment to dry kill yeast with camdon tab and add sugar to taste it will not re ferment (for still) for carbonated are you kegging or bottleing caps or flip top bottles? 2nd smaller ferm in bottle Like for beer for sparlking wine . more later...


----------



## deke77 (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a secret weapon that I have used on several batches of wine. Typically, I make wild fruit wines such as blackberry, raspberry, etc. mixed with juice from home-grown Concord grapes. I ferment until dry, rack to remove most of the yeast, kill the remaining yeast, and after a week I make a final rack to remove the dead yeast and then let the batch set in the fermenter (7 gallon glass carboy) for 3 to six months. You really have to watch the air lock to make sure that you don't end up with vinegar. Anyway, after the final aging I rack to my bottling carboy and I add 1 cup of honey to the batch (the "batch" is typically 5 gallons at this point). This adds enough sweetness for most people (especially me) without being too sweet. I have never had any trouble with pressure in the bottles due to late fermentation and I have really been pleased with the results.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 25, 2008)

I ca't think of any books, right now, but with a quick google search you will find them.

Cider is a very wide and varied drink.

For a tart/dry cider, I just add a cup of fermentable sugar to each gallon of juice and use either a champagne yeast or a british ale or dry cider yeast.

 for sweet ciders it is a little more difficule, and you will have to talk to your homebrew shop or ask the people eyou order you goods from. From what I understand you have to add lactose sugar which is not fermentable to add the sweetness and they do better if they are force carbonated orver conditioning. I am taking this fall off from cider making to try a meade recipe, Both recipes are crazy expensive, so to still be able to smoke I had to choose.

good luck ciders are great, I preferr the tart dry, but I will go for the sweet the next time I brew.


----------



## fireguy (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks guys!!! I will use your advice in my process. I am excited to give it a try. if there is any other advice out there, ill  be very open to hearing what it is.. thanks again!!!


----------



## fireguy (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, another ? for you brewers out there... I have read that the juice or cider you use must not have any preservitives. I looked at walmart and didnt see any that said no preservatives.... is there something to look for on the label of ingrediants that I might stray away from?? thanks!!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 29, 2008)

sorry..........CUBS fan here...............BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA..........sorry couldn't resist........


----------



## firstduesmoke (Nov 23, 2009)

I just kegged my Thanksgiving Cider. I used champagne yeast, 4 gal fresh cider, 2 lb. brown sugar, and about 1 cup of clove honey. I'm a homebrewer by trade, this is my first crack at cider too and it's turned out ok so far.


----------



## crackhead (Dec 6, 2009)

My first batch turned out OK, just a bit drier than what I was after..

4 gal Johnagold Cider
1 gal honeycrisp
2lbs honey
Lalvin D47

Let 'er rip tell its done... Ended up about 8.4%.. Little too much alch and little too dry..

This batch..
5 gal honeycrisp
4lbs mesquite honey
Nottingham

This one has more sugar and will hopefully ferment out earlier thereby leaving more sugar.. 

We drink our still over ice and its good...


----------

